# تفضلو artcam 2011



## خالد الاقرع (30 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوتي 
احببت ان اقدم لكم برنامج ARTCAM2011
وهو تحفة بالنسبة للنسخة القديمة
وقريبا جدا جدا سوف اقدم لكم كراك البرنامج باذن الله
وبعدها سوف اعرب لكم البرنامج
الرجاء دعوه صادقة لي ولجميع المسلمين
اخوكم بالله
تفضلو هنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/f_vF4I2L/khaled.html​


----------



## عصام حمامي (31 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخي الكريم إن البرنامج الذي قدمته من أهم البرامج في هذا القسم 
جزاك الله كل الخير على الجهد المبذول و جعله في ميزان حسناتك
و تقبل جزيل إحترامي و تقديري


----------



## عصام حمامي (31 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أخي الكريم البرنامج يطلب كلمة سر عند التشغيل فما هي ؟
الرجاء النظر للصورة المرفقة
و تقبل تحياتي


----------



## خالد الاقرع (31 مارس 2011)

عذرا على التاخير
تفضل اخي
 [font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]241348051122[/font]
[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif] ويمكنك الحصول على رقم جديد [/font]
[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif] من خلال موقع الشركة[/font]
[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif] تحياتي[/font]
[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif] [/font]​


----------



## عصام حمامي (1 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله كل خير
و تقبل تحياتي


----------



## cadnet (1 أبريل 2011)

وقريبا جدا جدا سوف اقدم لكم كراك البرنامج باذن الله
السلام عليكم
نحن بالانتظار - هل جربت البرنامج - هل كان يعمل - اعتقد ان الكراك صعب جدا
تحياتي


----------



## cadnet (1 أبريل 2011)

هل يمكن تقسيم الملف لانه ينقطع التحميل في المنتصف
تحياتي


----------



## abo_slaim (1 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على جهودك


----------



## Al.Majd (1 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


أخي الرابط غير شغال !!

مودتي واحترامي


----------



## خالد الاقرع (1 أبريل 2011)

cadnet قال:


> وقريبا جدا جدا سوف اقدم لكم كراك البرنامج باذن الله






cadnet قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نحن بالانتظار - هل جربت البرنامج - هل كان يعمل - اعتقد ان الكراك صعب جدا
> تحياتي



نعم اخي العزيز جربت البرنامج وهو رائع
هو نسخة تجريبية والعيب الوحيد به لا يقبل الحفظ
اما الكراك فتوكل على الله قريبا يا غالي


----------



## خالد الاقرع (1 أبريل 2011)

cadnet قال:


> هل يمكن تقسيم الملف لانه ينقطع التحميل في المنتصف
> تحياتي



اعذرني يا اخي يعلم الله كم تعبت من تحميل النسخة
انني اعاني من تقطع النت عندي
ارجو قبول اعتذراي


----------



## خالد الاقرع (1 أبريل 2011)

abo_slaim قال:


> شكرا على جهودك


تشرفت بمروك اخي العزيز


----------



## خالد الاقرع (1 أبريل 2011)

al.majd قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...


تشرفت بمرورك اخي
اخي العزيز 
قمت بفحص الرابط والحمد لله شغال


----------



## Al.Majd (1 أبريل 2011)

خالد الاقرع قال:


> تشرفت بمرورك اخي
> اخي العزيز
> قمت بفحص الرابط والحمد لله شغال



نعم أخي الحمد لله الأن بدأت بتحميل البرنامج 

تسلم يالغالي وربي يجزيك كل الخير وبانتظار الكراك يا مبدع

مودتي واحترامي


----------



## خالد الاقرع (1 أبريل 2011)

al.majd قال:


> نعم أخي الحمد لله الأن بدأت بتحميل البرنامج
> 
> تسلم يالغالي وربي يجزيك كل الخير وبانتظار الكراك يا مبدع
> 
> مودتي واحترامي


الحمد لله


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (2 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا وشكر الله لك

ولكن اهم شيء الكراك اذا تكرمت وإن كنت حصلت عليه ترفعه من فضلك


----------



## cadnet (3 أبريل 2011)

لحين وصول الكراك
مصادر اخرى تم رفعها اشكر من ساعدني على تحميلها
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VMRHW6BV
او من مجموعة 
http://www.cloneload.com/files/09O5E7AL/khaledjoooker.rar


----------



## cadnet (4 أبريل 2011)

اخي الفاضل اعتقد انه ليس برنامج artcam لكن من نفس الشركة اما بخصوص الكراك فاني سجلتة من خلال الرابط التالي 
http://filesearth.in/Serial.Delcam__PowerSHAPE_2011__R1_SP2.45446.exe بمجرد وضعة بالبرنامج وضغطت علية وشغلت البرنامج خرجت رساله تخبرني بتسجيل البرنامج فهل هي نفس ادا تسجيل لديك
تحياتي


----------



## المغترب63 (4 أبريل 2011)

cadnet قال:


> اخي الفاضل اعتقد انه ليس برنامج artcam لكن من نفس الشركة اما بخصوص الكراك فاني سجلتة من خلال الرابط التالي
> http://filesearth.in/serial.delcam__powershape_2011__r1_sp2.45446.exe بمجرد وضعة بالبرنامج وضغطت علية وشغلت البرنامج خرجت رساله تخبرني بتسجيل البرنامج فهل هي نفس ادا تسجيل لديك
> تحياتي


 
عند الشروع بتحميل هذا الرابط , ظهرت رسالة من حماية الجدار الناري في جهازي بأن هذا التحميل خطر و قد يوجد به فايروس والافضل الغاء التحميل .
فيرجى الانتباه


----------



## oskasan (12 ديسمبر 2011)

cadnet قال:


> اخي الفاضل اعتقد انه ليس برنامج artcam لكن من نفس الشركة


هذا صحيح
فحجم البرنامج لا يقل عن 1 جيجا


----------



## moudelist (20 ديسمبر 2011)

تحياتي
اشكر جهودك القيمه
عندي سؤال اخ الكريم
انا اعمل على الارت كام 9.1
ولكن clip art relief librery
يلي موجود داخل البرنامج لا استطيع ان استخدمهم
فانا اضغط عليهم لكن لا من مجيب
ما هو السبب هل النسخه ام التنزيل 
الرجاء اخي الكريم مساعدتي
اشكر لك تعاونك​


----------



## moudelist (21 ديسمبر 2011)

اشكر لك جهدك 
واتمنى ان نرى المزيد 
دمت في رعاية الله


----------



## خالد الاقرع (22 ديسمبر 2011)

moudelist قال:


> تحياتي
> اشكر جهودك القيمه
> عندي سؤال اخ الكريم
> انا اعمل على الارت كام 9.1
> ...



اهلا اخي العزيز

اخي هذا ممكن ان يكون السبب من البرنامج يعني النسخة غير سليمة
ا


----------



## lot2005 (14 يناير 2012)

powershape non artcam2011


----------



## حسن-12 (16 يناير 2012)

بوركت أخي


----------



## خالد الاقرع (16 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

درس اليوم كيفية عمل كامل مع اخراجه للتنفيذ على الماكينة 

اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم


http://www.4shared.com/file/UP6NthYK/__online.html


​


----------



## mmmaged2002 (24 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور أخى الفاضل


----------



## anssss (28 أكتوبر 2013)

خالد الاقرع قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> درس اليوم كيفية عمل كامل مع اخراجه للتنفيذ على الماكينة
> 
> ...


الله يجعل والديك في الجنة ويرزق من اوسع ابوابة


----------



## mohamed fooly (28 فبراير 2014)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## sba64 (16 أغسطس 2014)

الشكر الجزيل لك اخي الكريم على مجهودك


----------



## سيد ابو العربي (12 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكوووووووووور:77:


----------

